# Tiny lower lip discoloration?



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

we noticed tonight that madison has the tiniest bit of discoloration (pink instead of black) on her lower lip. anything we need to be concerned about?


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

You could get it checked, but a lot of dogs have pigment
changes in their mouths and on their lips as 
they get older. Jasper has a few too but 
nothing to be concerned with. Redness, puffiness
or anything like that would be of major concern though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

dexter has a small one too, nothing to worry about, it's so cute!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

No it's fine, Lola has a tiny dot of pink on her nose.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

that's what i figured  Tim said "ask those people you're always talking to online." So I did


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

msmadison said:


> that's what i figured  Tim said "ask those people you're always talking to online." So I did


awww, I was worried about Lola's little pink dot on her nose too until I asked.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

msmadison said:


> that's what i figured  Tim said "ask those people you're always talking to online." So I did


that's why we are here  
Mutual admiration and support!


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

yay! I love my chi ppl family!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

lol "those people" hehehe. were happy to be those people!  chi people woo woooo!


----------

